# Exams before or after a long holiday:



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Which do you prefer? Such as spring break or Thanksgiving. I'm having a whole bunch of exams the 2 weeks before Thanksgiving (we are getting a whole week off) and it's a bit much. I'd prefer to have the exams after.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

_Always_ before. I like to get it over and done with, otherwise I'll just stress incessantly about it and end up doing nothing. (procrastinating)


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

I prefer it after, just gives me more time in general to prepare properly.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

After, so i would have something wise to do(reading on the exams) during the holiday.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Always before, since coming to university all exams have been after major holidays. I never get a chance to enjoy myself since I have to study when i am at home. This coming Veteran's Day will be the first time I don't have any exams the following week.

Besides having exams before makes the holiday worth more because you'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Before! I hate studying during breaks.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess it depends if you are going somewhere during the break. I usually just stay here, so I'd rather have more time to study. I really don't appreciate having a whole bunch of exams right before break.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

After. I want the extra time to prepare and I want to know what I should be doing with the break time. I feel sort of aimless and empty after taking exams. Having additional time I don't know how to spend afterward makes it worse. And I'm not going to do anything special with my holiday anyway.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Before! I hate studying during breaks.


fasho


----------

